# Pigeons & Rain



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

This afternoon we had torrential rain and severe thunder storms. The helmet I've been infatuated with with the past few weeks didn't join the rest of the flock when the storm started. I can't believe that poor pigeon just sat on top of a power poll the entire time and took the brunt of the storm only to move when the rain let up. It tried to coax him/her down any way I could but it didn't want anything to do with me. What would make a bird just sit there and not seek shelter? I've never seen this behavior before. 
Here's the poor think riding out the storm...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh, Pete .. that's sad. What a perfect picture to support the fact that these fancy/show breeds of birds really shouldn't be out there trying to fend for themselves. I know some would say that the poor bird didn't have enough sense to come in/get in out of the rain .. but that's obvious isn't it .. had s/he known of a place to take shelter s/he would of .. JMO.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmm, just a thought...maybe he WANTED to be in the rain?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> mmm, just a thought...maybe he WANTED to be in the rain?


Don't think so .. that was a pretty morose looking pigeon in my mind .. no wing uplifting, no happy dunking .. just a soaking wet fancy pigeon out there on its own .. I hope you are right, Shi, but I don't think you are. Again, JMO ..

Terry


----------



## Kencentury (Jul 22, 2006)

poor thing, probably sad or something mine do that a lot


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Don't think so .. that was a pretty morose looking pigeon in my mind .. *no wing uplifting, no happy dunking *..
> 
> *Darn, Terry, I LOVED just standing in the rain without lifting my win...I mean arms... *
> 
> ...


Well, I would have thought so too, but I thought pigeons knew enough to get out of the rain...if they wanted...

DOES make me wonder about THIS pigeon! He just might be in NEED of a good home (at least to get out of the rain!)

mmmm, wonder if "it's" a "breeding" problem?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pete Jasinski said:


> This afternoon we had torrential rain and severe thunder storms. The helmet I've been infatuated with with the past few weeks didn't join the rest of the flock when the storm started. I can't believe that poor pigeon just sat on top of a power poll the entire time and took the brunt of the storm only to move when the rain let up. It tried to coax him/her down any way I could but it didn't want anything to do with me.
> *What would make a bird just sit there and not seek shelter?*
> I've never seen this behavior before.


My first thought would be, something's wrong. Perhaps he's ill.

I've never seen a pigeon just sit out in the rain, especially like what you were having, unless there is a problem of some kind. That's really sad. Poor baby.  

As soon as we start to have any kind of rain at all, whichever pigeons happen to be in the backyard will run for the patio.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

She showed up today for the afternoon feeding looking bright eyed and bushy tailed. She ate with much enthusiasm and when she had her fill left to where ever she goes to roost. I hope the severity of the storm caught her off guard and she just froze and she'll be bright enough to take cover in the future.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

They're great pictures .... and that bird sure looks mightly cheesed off with the world. 

Michelle


----------

